# Livingston & Corey



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man, i didnt want to make whole thread for this...BUT DAMN


whenever the coach put in Livingston and Corey.....THE CLIPPERS ****ING SUCKED, they turned it

over ...they could not score...it was evident that they came in with a 16 pt. lead and the NUggets


just came back like nothing....the coach really really needs to do something about this...


we cant afford this....Livingston doesnt shoot, even when he is WIDE OPEN ...if he does...he misses


EARL BOYKINS was guarding him and posted on him and scored ONCE??!?!?? 

cmon now....i think give Daniel Ewing some PT over him or something but he needs to figure

something out cuz we can not afford this...his inability to shoot....its gonna hurt us...and him 

constantly passing it...its not a personal vendetta against him after all he is a Clipper....but still...

it was obvious the teams momentum just went tumbling down when him and Corey went in the 

game....what can we do?? and do you guys agree with me???


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

and Sam played great, that 3 he made with the clock winding down...MAN


was that not huuuge??


alot with the momentum had to do with Sam going out...but more with Livingston n Corey 


going in.....Corey wasnt even making his usual layups...he was turning it over...slipping...


handling the ball messy.....i really did not like what i say from them....


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Maggette was turning the ball over but I liked his energy in the 2nd quarter. He was sloppy as usual but he did have 7 rebs in limited minutes. As for Livingston, I already know how you feel about this kid. This same old crap cracks me up. Livingston played well down the stretch of the regular season and you give 0 props but in his 1st playoff game you bash on him. He only turned the ball over 1 time and played solid defense. His role as the POINT GUARD is to run the offense and play D. The reason the Nugz came back cuz we are still a young and inexperienced team. We have no playoff experience except for SAM and CAT. Also, this is the NBA where no lead is safe. YOu actually think Ewing would have done any better. YOu got to be kidding me. This is the damn Playoffs, not Garbage time!!!


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

the playoffs are MEN'S WORK, you want to play, you gotta play like a man, not a scared little boy.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

jcwla said:


> the playoffs are MEN'S WORK, you want to play, you gotta play like a man, not a scared little boy.


Thanks Captain Obvious


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Something was up with Corey's shoes the other night. He kept on slipping on every drive.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I didn't understand the gameplan. If your 6'7 PG had a 5'5 guy guarding him, why wouldn't you post him up every time?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Maggette was turning the ball over but I liked his energy in the 2nd quarter. He was sloppy as usual but he did have 7 rebs in limited minutes. As for Livingston, I already know how you feel about this kid. This same old crap cracks me up. Livingston played well down the stretch of the regular season and you give 0 props but in his 1st playoff game you bash on him. He only turned the ball over 1 time and played solid defense. His role as the POINT GUARD is to run the offense and play D. The reason the Nugz came back cuz we are still a young and inexperienced team. We have no playoff experience except for SAM and CAT. Also, this is the NBA where no lead is safe. YOu actually think Ewing would have done any better. YOu got to be kidding me. This is the damn Playoffs, not Garbage time!!!




i give him he plays ok D....then? you can only give him so much "props" from throwing good 

passes....thats what hes supposed to do...but you and some other people or soooo much on his 

nuts that you are blind to the fact that he very very seldom affects this team positively......


at times, when Elton gets doubled in the post he passes out to Livingston, AND HE IS WIIIIIIDE

OPEN and he just passes it ....geesh....either take the shot or drive to the hoop....something....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

WTChan said:


> I didn't understand the gameplan. If your 6'7 PG had a 5'5 guy guarding him, why wouldn't you post him up every time?



he did it once that i remember...WHY NOT EXPLOIT this match up EVERY TIME Down?????


:curse: :curse: :curse: 


and when he would post up ....they would come help Earl...he should do something out of it


maybe find the open man...i think he also did that once.....

i think they should split the time between Daniel Ewing & Livingston...but i doubt that will happen...


i just hope we dont lose this series cuz of his lack of shooting....and constant need to pass the

damn ****ing ball when he is wiiiiiiiiiiide open


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i give him he plays ok D....then? you can only give him so much "props" from throwing good
> 
> passes....thats what hes supposed to do...but you and some other people or soooo much on his
> 
> ...


Exactly... Livingston needs to shoot the ball in that situation. Problem is, his shot isn't very good AND he lacks confidence in it. A PG doesn't just pass the ball, he must be able to shoot/score as well.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> i give him he plays ok D....then? you can only give him so much "props" from throwing good
> 
> passes....thats what hes supposed to do...but you and some other people or soooo much on his
> 
> ...


WHy the double spacing on every post? Just wondering? I think you are little too harsh when you say he rarely affects his team in a positive way. He doesnt shoot wide open jumpers cuz he still hasnt developed his outside touch. The jumper will come but lets give him more than 2 years(actually 1 year full of regular season games) to consider him a bust. Also, I think you might be the only one who doesnt see his potential. I wonder why every GM insists he must be included in any blockbuster trade. I suggest you learn to love him cuz he is not going anywhere for a long time.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> WHy the double spacing on every post? Just wondering? I think you are little too harsh when you say he rarely affects his team in a positive way. He doesnt shoot wide open jumpers cuz he still hasnt developed his outside touch. The jumper will come but lets give him more than 2 years(actually 1 year full of regular season games) to consider him a bust. Also, I think you might be the only one who doesnt see his potential. I wonder why every GM insists he must be included in any blockbuster trade. I suggest you learn to love him cuz he is not going anywhere for a long time.



hahaha 


well yeah i mean, i dont hate the guy, after all seldom has their been a Clipper i dont like 

*except "the "Candy Man" ahaha 


but i mean its just frustrating....and i do see his "upside" or whatever you want to call it...

he is what 6 7 ? thats a great size for PG, and his handles are pretty good, he has good vision of 

where other players are on the court, but at times his passes are also too hot for some players 

to handle.....and i mean there was time in the season where him on the court actually made us 

look better....but idont know...i guess im being more critical now more than ever becuz its the 

Playoffs.....he should step it up a little..bit...

2 pts...0-2 FT....2 assists...1 Turnover...?


lets see what happens tonight 


GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Playoffs.....he should step it up a little..bit...
> 
> 2 pts...0-2 FT....2 assists...1 Turnover...?


Yeah, i like Livingston a lot and think he'll be a great player, but considering that Boykins was guarding him almost the entire time, 2 points is just inexcusable. People at the game (myself included) were *screaming* at Shaun everytime he had Boykins in isolation, only to watch him pass it away and see George Karl grin as Boykins wasn't a defensive liability for once.

If Shaun just makes the Nuggets pay for putting Boykins on him maybe 2 or 3 times in a row, they'll be forced to either put Miller on him or take Boykins out.

As for Maggette... I didn't see him do anything wrong at all. I was hoping Dunleavy would put him in the game when Ross was being an absolute wuss on offense. Ross was left WIDE open at least 3 times and refused to shoot. As much as I appreciate his defense, Ross on offense hurts the team, the Nuggets will be able to put an extra man on Brand because of his complete lack of scoring. Maggette needs to be in there more often in the next game for sure.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

leidout said:


> Yeah, i like Livingston a lot and think he'll be a great player, but considering that Boykins was guarding him almost the entire time, 2 points is just inexcusable. People at the game (myself included) were *screaming* at Shaun everytime he had Boykins in isolation, only to watch him pass it away and see George Karl grin as Boykins wasn't a defensive liability for once.
> 
> If Shaun just makes the Nuggets pay for putting Boykins on him maybe 2 or 3 times in a row, they'll be forced to either put Miller on him or take Boykins out.
> 
> As for Maggette... I didn't see him do anything wrong at all. I was hoping Dunleavy would put him in the game when Ross was being an absolute wuss on offense. Ross was left WIDE open at least 3 times and refused to shoot. As much as I appreciate his defense, Ross on offense hurts the team, the Nuggets will be able to put an extra man on Brand because of his complete lack of scoring. Maggette needs to be in there more often in the next game for sure.


Good points. Livvy needs to be more aggressive. Hopefully, Sam gave him an earful as they watched the tapes.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> Livvy needs to be more aggressive.


-----> Thanks Captain Obvious.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

jcwla said:


> -----> Thanks Captain Obvious.


Nice cut and paste.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Call me a pessimist, but this is not a championship team. I am concerned our starters doing well and Cassell was stellar the last game. If Cassell plays great, but exhausts himself continuously for 35+ minutes a game I can live with it feeling that we're not gonna go "all the way". Give Livingston 15 minutes, because I don't think he's gonna step up that much at the tender age of 20 and with his dearth of NBA experience. He's played a total of 92 games at about 26 minutes a piece.

I'm telling you, its hard in the playoffs with a fogey starting and (practically) two rookies on the bench for PG. There are the Bibby's, Parker's, Miller's, Nash's to contend with, all guys in their prime physically and skillwise and with the exception of the Kings all these guys have some sort of experienced backup.

I think next year when Cassell switches off with Shaun at PG, the whole team with some more experience under their belt, maybe a smart trade or signing, this team will start to become DAMN good.

I just want to the Clips to get those Ws now regardless of cost, so even if we slip into the 2nd round as exhausted dogs, at least the team can feel like an up and coming force, rather than the farce that the Clippers have previously been.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Livingston is a good shooter. At least he can be. He has had quite a few games this season in which he hit some very nice jumpers. Given that this was his first playoff game, and he's not even 20 yet, I'm sure he was scared out of his mind. Hopefully tonight he will be much calmer and be able to make better decisions on offense.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

paperclip said:


> Call me a pessimist, but this is not a championship team.


Haha, no you're not a pessimist... i don't think any of us are saying this is a championship team. 

Realistically, this is a team that can make it to the WCF *only* because of the weird seedings (in the old system, we'd play the Spurs in Round 2 if they got past the Nuggets...heh). Based on what I saw in game 1, we can handle Phoenix in 7.

Getting to the Finals is possible, but only in an exceptional situation where Dallas beats San Antonio and maybe comes in a little more injured or worn down than the Clippers.

And the chances of still having enough left to beat the Eastern Champs is just too much to hope for. If something so unrealistic happened, it would be one of the most amazing things to happen in NBA history.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Though all of us want to Clippers to go far, none of us, as stated above think that the Clips are championship contenders just yet. There's still work to be done before the Clips are Pistons or Spurs or Mavs caliber.



> Livingston is a good shooter. At least he can be. He has had quite a few games this season in which he hit some very nice jumpers.


He's an average shooter at best (0.427 this season, worse then Sam Cassell, Corey Maggette, but better than Mobley. Not bad, but not great either). He has some problems with his shooting mechanics/feel- evidenced by his poor free throw shooting percentage. I wonder if it's a mental thing though, as that Livingston never seems comfortable not passing the ball.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Look who sparked the 4th quarter run tonight.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah i was like DAMNIT here comes Corey n Livingston..and while they nuggets scored

right when they came in .....The Clippers just came back on the other end...


and they didnt kill the momentum at all... i give my hats off to Corey n Livingston 

thats how they should play all the time man!!!!


Corey cutting laying it up .....hitting his free throws...Livingston being aggressive and taking it to

the hoop!!!! that dunk!!! thats what he should do he always has chances to do that he is so


deep in the paint that he can do that...WHY DOESNT HE DO IT ALL THE TIME..??!!?!?!?!


thats how he should finish ..>!!!!

and about Livingstons shot....does it me or does he shoot like to slow???? or announcable hahahha

i cant think of the word...hahaha but like he doesnt have a very quick release DAMNIT

smoeone help me out i cant put it in words hahaha

???

but if Corey n livingston play like they played yesterday and keep the To's to a minimum then 

that will be a HUUUUUGE lift for the Clips.....


MAAAN!!!!

WHAT AGAME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

> and about Livingstons shot....does it me or does he shoot like to slow???? or announcable hahahha


He looks uncomfortable, sort of like he's been trying to learn the proper form for shooting and he still needs to remind himself how to set his fingers, hands, wrists, elbow.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

I think that it is all in his confidence.
If he makes an outside shot in the game then you kind of notice that he looks for his shot more, but if he misses his first shot then he starts passing the ball instead of looking for his shot.

He just needs to be more agressive and continue to look for scoring opportunities even if his first shot does not go in.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

im trying really hard not to dislike Livingston....but he just keeps on doing everything possible to 

keep that from happening.....


had a chance to tie...missed horribly, instead of passing it to a reliable shooter.....


playing against Boykins all night....gets 7pts...????


had a chance to cut the deficit down the stretch.....OFFENSIVE FOUL on him.....


until he proves me wrong....i will continue to say...if he is the Future of the franchise....today

is indicitive of where we are going with him......


as for Corey.....he played good, missed some shots at the end...that he should have passed up

but im not mad, he was feeling it.....even made some big 3s.....Now....

with Livingston....can anyone blame me on how i feel about him?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

both these guys dissapointed me tonight. Maggs had some great looks and his shot was on for a little while but ball handling was terrible, TO's, decisions, shot selection (even the ones he made) was terrible. 

At the end of the game he reminded me why we never want him on the court in crunch time. Oh well, i keep HOPING that he can put it together for one game. He doesnt HAVE to score 18 poitns in 14 minutes, just cut back in the TO's and bad decisions..


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> both these guys dissapointed me tonight. Maggs had some great looks and his shot was on for a little while but ball handling was terrible, TO's, decisions, shot selection (even the ones he made) was terrible.
> 
> At the end of the game he reminded me why we never want him on the court in crunch time. Oh well, i keep HOPING that he can put it together for one game. He doesnt HAVE to score 18 poitns in 14 minutes, just cut back in the TO's and bad decisions..



yeah i know Corey shots selection was bad at times hahahah but damn i didnt want to be 

dissapointed in BOTh hahaha  why Livingston was in their instead of Cuttino is mind boggling...

man AS LONG AS HE DOESNT have any TO's and a couple assists ill be happy ****!!!! !

  


0 points , 0 To's and maybe 7 assists i would be ****ing content with man ****


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

for all Livingston does on the court...Daniel Ewing can do the same & atleast make some shots....


even attempt them....a 3 even....geesh........


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Livingston has been pretty disappointing, but keep in mind he's a very young guy and hasn't even adapted fully to the NBA game, nevermind the playoffs. I still think he has the potential to be a great player and one bad game won't change my mind....yet.

As for Maggette however, I'm beginning to get annoyed by some of his bad decisions and his streaky shooting. He just gets into these weird funks from time to time. It's strange because he'll play almost an entire game great, but screw up on a few key possesions, killing momentum. But there's hope in Maggette's new role, which I thought suited him and the team better:

From Sports Illustrated:


> 5. Speaking of the bench, Corey Maggette, who scored a team-high 23 points and grabbed five rebounds, has been so much more effective off the bench for the Clippers than he ever was racking up bigger numbers as a starter. He gives the team such a boost off the bench and changes the tempo of the game as soon as he steps onto the court. The decision to bring Maggette, arguably the most athletically gifted Clipper, off the bench was a tough one for Mike Dunleavy, but one that he knew would pay dividends come playoff time. "It was a tough role to accept at first, but now I embrace it," said Maggette after Game 2. "I love giving us a spark and giving the second team some character. This time of year you put your ego aside. It's all about the team right now."


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> WHy the double spacing on every post? .


I

HAVE

OFTEN

WONDERED

THE 

SAME 

THING.

Bash Livingston all you want, but this playoff experience is very valueable for a guy like him. IMO, he's better than you give him credit for. He had some nice passes last night (especially that key play to Kaman in the 4th)... he also had 2 blocks and 3 steals. You cant bash Maggette after last nights game, without him, it would have been a 15 point win by the Nuggets. Maggette shot 8-13, thats impressive for a guy who still hasnt seemed to return to his old self since the injury. Hopefully after that performance, he'll continue to step it up and earn more minutes. Dunleavy is a good coach, with valueable playoff experience.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmmm interesting thing i herad while watching the game on ESPN briefly


they said "Maggette knows his time with the Clippers is limite" "he was already traded to the 

Pacers for Ron Artest ...but the foot injury prevented him from going"


so that means they will be shopping him the off season???? i think anybody will do in his place

haha as long as they are slashers....aggressive...


but who will offer stuff for him  i was surprised when the announcers said that ....cuz i had 

an idea he was not gonna last but WOW...


and for Livingston....

"He looks uncomfortable, sort of like he's been trying to learn the proper form for shooting and he still needs to remind himself how to set his fingers, hands, wrists, elbow."


thats perfect!!! 

thats exactly how he looks every single time he shoots from the perimeter...he seldom does


but when he does thats exactly what it feels like ....i hope he bounces back n both he 

n Corey have decent games with the Clips on Saturday

:cheers:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> both these guys dissapointed me tonight. Maggs had some great looks and his shot was on for a little while but ball handling was terrible, TO's, decisions, shot selection (even the ones he made) was terrible.
> 
> At the end of the game he reminded me why we never want him on the court in crunch time. Oh well, i keep HOPING that he can put it together for one game. He doesnt HAVE to score 18 poitns in 14 minutes, just cut back in the TO's and bad decisions..


What game were you watching? Maggette was the lone bright spot for the team last night. Did you watch the entire game??? Dunleavy has told him to be the offensive spark off the bench, and that's what he did, the Clippers would've been out of the game completely by half time if it wasn't for his play.

Livingston passed him the ball about 3 times while he was being DOUBLETEAMED and duh, he turns it over, why not pass to the open man??? So that fault goes to Livingston... who had a pretty bad game compared to game 2.

Get over it, Corey has improved his shooting, he shoots three-pointers and *gasp* makes 3-pointers too! He improves his game every year, and has added another component to it.

And once again, Sam Cassell is on the bench, who do you want taking shots at the end? Brand is not effective as a clutch shooter, Mobley's legs had tightened up, Livingston throws up bricks.....

By the way, Artest got suspended during the playoffs (the guy you were begging for all year), did you really want that to happen on the Clippers? We'd be down 2-1 at least by now.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

Artest was always going to be a gamble. I think Maggette was only up for trade because of the player involved. If a team can get a two way player of Artest's caliber, they have to try to get him. Otherwise I don't see why the Clips would shop Maggette around. He'd be available to trade only if a good trade scenario comes up.
Maggette is signed to a long term deal which I don't think the Clips would have given him if they didn't intend to keep him _and_ Maggette hasn't done anything to warrant a trade.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I
> 
> HAVE
> 
> ...



HAHHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHA, repped... I dont know why but that had me bustin up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The sad part is... Some people pick the 19 year old to point thier fingers at.. But the truth is.. Most of the team sucked *** last night. Blaming him isn't going to help....

Brand: 6 of 15, with 17 points? 8 Rebounds, 3 TO's? In 40 minutes? Thats not Brands normal numbers.. Plus the travels were killing me. He never found his game last night, much like a lot of the team didn't...

Kaman: 1 of 6... 2 points total in almost 30 minutes? 4 rebounds.. Ouch... It's going to take more than that.....

Corey shot well, but the dude had like 5 To's.... Thats horrible....

Mobley was almost all together non-existant durning the game.

Ross had some nice defensive plays, but was also absent on the offensive end...

Not to mention the fact the entire team had 24 TO's..

If some of you guys are expecting Livingston to be Magic Johnson in two seasons (Where he was mostly injuried for), than your insane. He will be good, but he will need time for some dev. Two seasons, and the second being his first playoff run... Isn't going to shape him into the next greatest PG over night. So wake up, and become realistic.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The sad part is... Some people pick the 19 year old to point thier fingers at.. But the truth is.. Most of the team sucked *** last night. Blaming him isn't going to help....
> 
> Brand: 6 of 15, with 17 points? 8 Rebounds, 3 TO's? In 40 minutes? Thats not Brands normal numbers.. Plus the travels were killing me. He never found his game last night, much like a lot of the team didn't...
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Livingston and Maggette were the diffence off the bench in Game 4. What a game by both guys.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup, Corey and Livingston had great games....but i credit Livingston the most...he looked

soooo confident tonight....catching passes, dishing passes, took a couple shots....running 

jumpers.....He lOoked great tonight....i really hope THIS IS WHAT HE HAS IN STORE FOR THE 
CLIPPERS FUTURE rather than....his other games....and the previous game i wasnt pointing
fingers at him strictly, i t was horrible team effort, but he wasnt helping that is all....

great game, i think probably his best game i have seen him play as a Clipper...man he better keep this up we are gonna need it!!!!


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> Yup, Corey and Livingston had great games....but i credit Livingston the most...he looked
> 
> soooo confident tonight....catching passes, dishing passes, took a couple shots....running
> 
> ...


There's no room for you on the Livingston bandwagon. Once you jump off off, you cant jump back on. The kid was sick last night. Clips didnt even need Sam last night, Livi took over that team!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> There's no room for you on the Livingston bandwagon. Once you jump off off, you cant jump back on. The kid was sick last night. Clips didnt even need Sam last night, Livi took over that team!



Truth in that. :clap: 

I'm surprised people are not already in here saying "Well he only shot 70 percent last night.. If he was really worth the draft pick it would have been at least 90 percent with 15 asssists!"


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Truth in that. :clap:
> 
> I'm surprised people are not already in here saying "Well he only shot 70 percent last night.. If he was really worth the draft pick it would have been at least 90 percent with 15 asssists!"


No kidding..Some people have unreal expectations for a kid who has played only a season worth of games.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Livingston 8 pts 14 asst
Mags 23 pts 5 rebs 

Enough said


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Is it me, or does Livingston and Maggette get better each playoff game?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Is it me, or does Livingston and Maggette get better each playoff game?


Yeah they are. Livingston was a major force last night.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I wish that the hawks fan we're more like yall, i notice that ya'll defend shuan, when somebody starts dissing marvin in the hawks board the hawks fan just agree with them,they need to be more like ya'll,but anyways shaun had a great night last night he not only show flashes of brillence but help the team out at the same time, i kenw from day one shaun was special, but do to his strenght i knew it was going to be though in the beginning, but i see he's overcome those injury problem and is really starting to blossom into a great player.


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Maggete = great in the playoffs = not going anywhere this off-season.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Maggette should not be going anywhere unless he nets us a big time player. One bad season does not offset his entire career.

Maggs is a baller and he brings a whole new element to our offense.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> There's no room for you on the Livingston bandwagon. Once you jump off off, you cant jump back on. The kid was sick last night. Clips didnt even need Sam last night, Livi took over that team!



hhahahhaha 


on the Livingston Bandwagon/??? hahahha


im not on it just cuz i gave some positive input about him....4 pts 10+ assists...good game

but 4 pts/???? he is going to have to start scoring atleast in double digits if we want to contend 
with top teams in the league.....as for Corey he has played good recently...but it seems sometimes

he plays "over confident" cuz he shoots dumb *** shots but luckily, AND I MEAN LUCKILY they go in....im guessin he is just upping his value haha cuz he is gonna get traded maybe??

id rather be wrong on Livingston than right ....i hope he proves me wrong ...but i dont know...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the best thing Corey does is drive on fast breaks...and although we only need Livingston 
to dish the ball....he is going to have to score more points much like that one where he scored like 16pts or something??? those are great numbers for him...thats what he should bring to the games every 
night if we want to be a force....

he gets left wide open so much...i hope he works on his shot this off season or something or take his game to anotehr level much like EB did this year...but who knows...as for now...

i hope they continue playing well and keep on bringing the W's!!!


i will never be on the Livingston bandwagon or the Corey Maggette bandwagon hahaha


:curse: :curse: :biggrin: 

they always do something geesh...but as long as they are CLippers ima have to like them , while staying off the wagon hahaah

GO CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!Bring On the Lakers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha with the recent hoopla surrounding Corey and people sudden change of heart on Livingston hahah
id thought i would bump this thread .....
but it seems we are gonna have to stay with these guys so might as well support 
by the way, 14 pts 14 assists for Livingston today? couldnt watch the game but that sounds like a good game 
and Corey well...most of his points were from the Line but it seemed he had a good game too

:cheers:


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hahaha with the recent hoopla surrounding Corey and people sudden change of heart on Livingston hahah
> id thought i would bump this thread .....
> but it seems we are gonna have to stay with these guys so might as well support
> by the way, 14 pts 14 assists for Livingston today? couldnt watch the game but that sounds look a good game
> ...


holy cow, did you just compliment livingston? did i miss a few weeks, is it april fools already?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha i was hoping he would get traded but eh it seems we are stuck with him...and well 
14 pts 14 assists in a Clippers game...probably makes him look better than he did.......
on the TNT telecast the other day it seemed even the commentators where making fun of the 
fact the he sucks and hasnt lived up to his "potential" and thats messed up ....


----------

